# Monticello, GA - super sweet male, ~3 yrs old



## Sheba120 (Jan 5, 2008)

Jackson
German Shepherd Dog
Extra Large Adult Male Dog
























More About Jackson
Jackson is about 3 years old. He is one of the sweetest dogs we've ever had at the shelter. As you can tell by his pics he likes to love on people. He weighs about 90 pounds. He is absolutely beautiful. Don't miss out on this great dog. He has been dewormed and had advantix applied. His adoption fee is $65.00 and this would include neutering and a rabies vaccination.
My Contact Info

* Jasper County Animal Control
* Monticello, GA
* (706) 468-0396


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww.... what a handsome dog! He looks like he's trying to hug that guy in the first picture. Please, someone help this sweet boy!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I just read on another forum that he is still at animal control and his time is up today.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

They are not answering the phone-


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Jackson is 1 1/2 --2 yrs. old...not 3 as posted on Petfinder.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Have a friend who is a volunteer working at this shelter. Transportation is also available. This boy will not have much time.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

Good with other dogs? HW tested? Any basic obedience? Stray or OTI?


----------



## Cin386 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good news, heard today Jackson has a rescue


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

yay!!!


----------

